# Question about missing apps from the market.



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am running the EP1W debloated rom and I am having trouble finding some apps. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"jason821 said:


> I am running the EP1W debloated rom and I am having trouble finding some apps. Is there a fix for this?


Change your fingerprint back to a froyo print. Copy and paste it from/to the build.prop


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Change your fingerprint back to a froyo print. Copy and paste it from/to the build.prop


How do you do that please or where can I find one


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

jason821 said:


> I am running the EP1W debloated rom and I am having trouble finding some apps. Is there a fix for this?


When you say that you are having trouble finding some apps, what exactly do you mean? They are not showing up in market even though you previously purchased them or something else?


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

"excaliber88 said:


> When you say that you are having trouble finding some apps, what exactly do you mean? They are not showing up in market even though you previously purchased them or something else?


MLB app is missing and HBOGO is missing. I'm sure a few others are too but those are my favorites.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

jason821 said:


> MLB app is missing and HBOGO is missing. I'm sure a few others are too but those are my favorites.


What happen when you go to the market to download them?


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

"excaliber88 said:


> What happen when you go to the market to download them?


They aren't there. If I search for them they just aren't there.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

jason821 said:


> They aren't there. If I search for them they just aren't there.


That is really weird, sorry do not have an answer. What I was thinking, if you have two gmail accounts maybe the wrong one is the default. If this is the case you will need to switch accounts. From the market--Menu--Accounts.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah same here I tried to edit the build.prop to 1500 instead of 1510 market still see's at 1510 no idea


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"babyjake said:


> Yeah same here I tried to edit the build.prop to 1500 instead of 1510 market still see's at 1510 no idea


ro.build.description=SCH-I510-user 2.2.1 FROYO EE4 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.2.1/FROYO/EE4:user/release-keys


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> ro.build.description=SCH-I510-user 2.2.1 FROYO EE4 release-keys
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.2.1/FROYO/EE4:user/release-keys


Delete these 2 lines from your gb prop and replace them exactly as I have above.

Then reboot.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

WOOOT Thanks looks like i got my HBO GO !!!!


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

"clumsyninja21 said:


> Delete these 2 lines from your gb prop and replace them exactly as I have above.
> 
> Then reboot.


Thanks. Glad I started this.


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's a question for you guys, How do I change this? Is it a simple copy and paste thru ROOT EXPLORER? or????


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"HemiDroid03 said:


> Here's a question for you guys, How do I change this? Is it a simple copy and paste thru ROOT EXPLORER? or????


Yes. .


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Yes. .


Thanks.


----------

